# Do they make polo shirts with tearaway tags



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

anyone know if they make polo shirts with tearaway tags.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ask Alstyle Apparel - one of the largest manufacturers of blank t-shirts. They are moving their entire line to tear-away.


----------



## Mebeeb (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, Polo shirts have many style of labels. Just like t-shirts.


----------



## JACKNM (Jan 12, 2011)

This was posted awhile ago but wondering if there is any new info: alstyles line is mostly tear away but I didnt see any polos....? Anyone know of any companies that offer polo's with the tear away tag...?


----------

